Ask HN: Which tech companies hire remote employees? - adrian_mrd
======
chmaynard
I suspect that all of the big tech companies have at least a few remote
employees. They tend to be people who can write their own tickets because they
have distinguished themselves or have an arcane skill that the company can't
do without.

